# I used to be young, strong, and good looking. What happened?



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

There was a time when the above was true.

Rushing headlong into my eighth decade now, none of that is true, well except for the good looking part. 

It all happened overnight - just yesterday I was keeping up with the 13 year old grand daughter, me on my SC 5010C, and her on my 2001 medium Titus racer X. Today she's graduated to a large frame, and now she's riding my Chumba VF2 (I knew there was a reason I was hanging on to every bike I have ever owned.) The Chumba is a little heavier than the Titus, but today I resign myself to second place, giving it up to the next generation. To see her crushing it on the climbs is good enough for me now, knowing that not that long ago it was me effortlessly grinding my way to the top. 

Today nothing is effortless. Where I used to crush it, today I hike a bike. I'm not proud. I like to get to the top, and if it means walking, I'm good with that - at least I'm still out there.

So now, alas, I'm no longer young, or strong. Where I used to have bulging muscles (I did?,) now there's just empty, sagging skin hanging on for dear life. And the wrinkles, spreading like wild fire. Gone is my youth. But if you were to see me, you'd think I'm in my fifties, 'cause I have that young gene in my ancestral linage. 

The sun is setting on my youth. I milked it for all it was worth, but now I'm ready to move on, or in, to my golden years. Afternoon naps, shorter walks with the dog, and bringing up he rear. That's me now.

I still have two bikes, my SC and my Trek Farley. Been riding the greenbelt a lot lately. Did a 1600 foot climb a couple weeks ago at the local ski area, before the smoke arrived from California and Oregon wildfires. Looks like it's here for the duration of the summer - a real bummer, the smoke sucks.

This getting old isn't as bad as I'm making it sound. I have wisdom now where I just used to have testosterone, and that's really an energy saver. I can still enjoy the rush of endorphins, the extreme thrill of mixing it up with some good ol' adrenaline on the descents, and then the synergy of putting it all together with a pinch of cannabis as the cherry on top. And...the beer at the end of the trail. Can't forget that! 

So I'm not dead yet, but boy how things have changed. Looking back, it was all good. Looking ahead, like gazing into a pond, waiting for an image to materialize that you can relate to. I'm glad the future is blank at this point. It's just waiting for me to fill it in, and I'm starting to look forward to doing just that.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm still strong and damn good looking, but I think over time I'm getting more stoopid


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'm still strong and damn good looking, but I think over time I'm getting more stoopid


Sounds like your eyesight is severely compromised and perhaps your cognition.


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

I know what you mean. I am wrapping up my 7th decade and some days I just feel like the wheels could fall off any second. I can keep up with the 30 somethings most days, but every now and then....
ah well, just keep doing the best you can and try to avoid the really big crashes.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, much to my dismay, I took care of the bad, high speed crash last year. Got it out of the way sooner rather than later, if you know what I mean. Stole all my confidence and macho and left me with old guy disease. Now I ride scared, slowed way down, and stop every now and then to look around, and smell the wildflowers, and be glad I'm alive. 
You know what they say, "If you're lucky enough to be alive, you're lucky enough."


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I hear you. 30 years ago, I could toss around a 70lb monitor like it was nothing. Now anything over 30lb, I need to break out the handcart. On a positive note, at 57, I'm in the best cycling shape I've ever been.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

UPSed said:


> ..., at 57, I'm in the best cycling shape I've ever been.


Likewise. Seemed like it all came together in my fifties for me too.
I started my fifties on my first build, the medium Racer X. Then came an early 2000's large Giant Reign with sweet, sweet, Maestro suspension that liked going fast, and straight. From Porsche to crotch rocket those two bikes! Then in late 2000's came the large Chumba that began life as a 69er: 29er up front on a 26" rear.
Those ten years were my best. We had discovered southern Utah also by then. Gooseberry and Little creek Mesa (I got to ride both with the trail builder, Morgan Harris of the "Hurricane Harris's" brothers Mike and Morgan,) and Slickrock took our riding to new levels. Hopefully your fifties are as good to you.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

spaightlabs said:


> Sounds like your eyesight is severely compromised and perhaps your cognition.


 Probably, but it feels good so I'm gonna stick with it


----------



## Caligata (Dec 30, 2020)

At 54, I can still lie to myself and say I'm doing fine. Because I'm always doing something new, I don't have to look at my times on specific routes and admit I'm slowing down. Subjectively, I feel about the same as I always did. But I know it's impossible, I know I'm not what I was. Cripes, the fact that I'm wearing size 32 jeans as I type this is testament enough that I'm not what I was. 

But I'm wise now, I know how to size up a route, know exactly where to plant that ice axe, know exactly what rope to carry. And equipment is better than it was. And I accept failure more readily, willing to go back and back until I get it right. I'm still accomplishing things that I never imagined when I was in my peak fitness years. I've got at least a decade or two of adventures in me.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

About 10 years ago my competitive streak overcame me and I decided to try to catch a group of riders that I saw on the powerline about 1/2 mile ahead of me. I busted my ass but eventually caught them. No one in the group was less than 65, I was 20 years younger than their youngest... Hard to feel like a badass when you just rode down the oldest guys in the woods. Now I just want to be them. With God's Grace I'll get the chance.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Great for everyone here is keeping at it. Not e-bikes, but more than I'd like to admit getting a great trail bike a few years ago and replacing my road bike with a high stack gravel bike this season have helped me stay comfy and at goals.

I can at times eat dust of the a group and lead the b group, and still make my younger brother on an e-bike hurt. Moots motor vs electric motor.

Ride on.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

My old man on aging: Fight it with all you've got, but accept it gracefully, BECAUSE IT WILL WIN!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Before retiring, I worked with a guy who said, "If I'd known I was going to get this old, I would have taken better care of myself."


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Older and wiser.

...with more aches and pains...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Well I'm in the best shape that I've ever been in, lift, run, do yoga daily and ride 5-6 times a week for 2-3 hours each ride at least. Watch my diet and don't take anything for granted. It just takes a lot more work now than 8-15 years ago and more motivation at times. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

natas1321 said:


> Well I'm in the best shape that I've ever been in, lift, run, do yoga daily and ride 5-6 times a week for 2-3 hours each ride at least. Watch my diet and don't take anything for granted. It just takes a lot more work now than 8-15 years ago and more motivation at times.


You didn't reveal your age. Are you over 70? 
=sParty


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Not yet but working on it, in my mid 50's but my son keeps reminding me of how old I am. Hope to keep it going into my 70's and if so I will be happy with that. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

natas1321 said:


> Not yet but working on it, in my mid 50's but my son keeps reminding me of how old I am.


Ah, yes, I remember turning 50 and thinking this whole aging thing was a bunch of bull shite.

Post 60 and I think this whole aging thing is pure shite!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

kosmo said:


> Ah, yes, I remember turning 50 and thinking this whole aging thing was a bunch of bull shite.
> 
> Post 60 and I think this whole aging thing is pure shite!


 just post 60 and I'm thinking the aging thing beats the alternative!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

natas1321 said:


> Well I'm in the best shape that I've ever been in, lift, run, do yoga daily and ride 5-6 times a week for 2-3 hours each ride at least. Watch my diet and don't take anything for granted. It just takes a lot more work now than 8-15 years ago and more motivation at times.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat, 72 though.

I get 10-15 hours a week either mountain biking or backcountry skiing, plus resort skiing.

Lift for lower and upper body, watch my diet.

Sleep 9 hours a night plus a short nap during the day a few days a week.

Can't give up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

natas1321 said:


> Not yet but working on it, in my mid 50's but my son keeps reminding me of how old I am. Hope to keep it going into my 70's and if so I will be happy with that.


Whippersnapper! 

All kidding aside, I recall my 50s (vaguely  ) -- my 50s were the decade when I realized that I'd better quit hating/resisting the aging process and instead, enjoy the heck out of every age I reach.

Now, to the best of my ability, I embrace every day.

Despite all the ribbing us oldsters take from our younger friends who haven't lived long enough to gain perspective, we do well to realize it's the lucky ones that get old.
=sParty


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Despite all the ribbing us oldsters take from our younger friends who haven't lived long enough to gain perspective, we do well to realize it's the lucky ones that get old.
> =sParty


"Do not bemoan growing old. Many are denied the chance." - Irish proverb


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

The alternative to getting old is dying young... We can all agree there is a need for better choices, but for now this is what is presented to us.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I just realized that "fast" desperately needs to be in the title of this thread!


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

mudflap said:


> There was a time when the above was true.
> 
> Rushing headlong into my eighth decade now, none of that is true, well except for the good looking part.
> 
> ...


Ya do it while you can as long as you can!
I'm 52 and back into regular riding again. Thanks for the words. I'll stay with it as long as I'm able.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> ...we do well to realize it's the lucky ones that get old.


There is luck involved, but part of it is realising when you're young that you can't treat your body like a consumable toy. 

Avoid eating ****, avoid drinking ****, don't smoke and leave the amateur heroics to the future paralympians.

Importantly get outside and do something active regularly that gets you puffing. There's no need for training, or supplements for a healthy life.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, as we age there is a need for supplements yes, Vitamin D for example which is more so in North America during the winter months with less sunlight. Its funny how no one during the last 1.5-2 years has never mentioned a peep about nutrition or supplements or eating healthy, yet companies are still allowed to sling their unhealthy foods, seed oils aka vegetable oils, man made sugar to strip your gut bacteria, and how bread and carbs are the biggest section of the food pyramid, what a scam that was. Its not hard to learn to live healthy these days thanks to the internet. Cutting out cola, sugar and flour (bread, pasta, rice, cereal, oatmeal etc) and sugar in food form aka fruit helped me out tremendously, not spiking my blood sugar or insulin eating 3 meals a day and snacks in between. Intermittent fasting tweaked the weight loss a bit. I always wondered why eating lots of carbs and refined foods why I am hungry an hour later. Going to an all you can chinese buffet, being "smart" and only eating the meat was hungry an hour later all the time. I used to eat before going to bed, 3 slices of bread and cheese whiz or peanut butter so no wonder I packed on the pounds. Its not like the doctors are trained in nutrition, they arent, they dont spend much time in the over all scheme of things, neither in addiction. It doesnt matter if your doing Keto or Paleo or whatever diet, as long as its real food, complex carbs or lots of fat just cut out prepared food aka food with a bar code on it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

matt4x4 said:


> Well, as we age there is a need for supplements yes, Vitamin D for example which is more so in North America during the winter months with less sunlight. Its funny how no one during the last 1.5-2 years has never mentioned a peep about nutrition or supplements or eating healthy, yet companies are still allowed to sling their unhealthy foods, seed oils aka vegetable oils, man made sugar to strip your gut bacteria, and how bread and carbs are the biggest section of the food pyramid, what a scam that was. Its not hard to learn to live healthy these days thanks to the internet. Cutting out cola, sugar and flour (bread, pasta, rice, cereal, oatmeal etc) and sugar in food form aka fruit helped me out tremendously, not spiking my blood sugar or insulin eating 3 meals a day and snacks in between. Intermittent fasting tweaked the weight loss a bit. I always wondered why eating lots of carbs and refined foods why I am hungry an hour later. Going to an all you can chinese buffet, being "smart" and only eating the meat was hungry an hour later all the time. I used to eat before going to bed, 3 slices of bread and cheese whiz or peanut butter so no wonder I packed on the pounds. Its not like the doctors are trained in nutrition, they arent, they dont spend much time in the over all scheme of things, neither in addiction. It doesnt matter if your doing Keto or Paleo or whatever diet, as long as its real food, complex carbs or lots of fat just cut out prepared food aka food with a bar code on it.


I eat a good bit of fruit. I'm not an expert by any means but I think the fiber in the fruit cancels out any negative aspect of the sugars and the fruit provides a lot of vitamins, etc. It's fruit juice you should avoid, as you're not getting the fiber. And oatmeal is not flour and is healthy. Buy the real thing and not the instant stuff with sugar added. Add fruit and nuts to flavor it up. But yes, I cut out all soft drinks years ago, those things are poison. As are most food that come out of a box.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hang in there mudflap, your getting closer to the Lord, amen! You sure are a good writer....


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

old age on a guy 

is just girl cooties...those warnings in kindergarten were ignored, and look at you now


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

chazpat said:


> I eat a good bit of fruit. I'm not an expert by any means but I think the fiber in the fruit cancels out any negative aspect of the sugars and the fruit provides a lot of vitamins, etc. It's fruit juice you should avoid, as you're not getting the fiber. And oatmeal is not flour and is healthy. Buy the real thing and not the instant stuff with sugar added. Add fruit and nuts to flavor it up. But yes, I cut out all soft drinks years ago, those things are poison. As are most food that come out of a box.


Your exactly right chazpat, a few years back I quit processed foods, animal products, salt and sugar---replaced with beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables. I'm after longevity, must have a strong n healthy heart.


----------



## zooman (Jan 10, 2022)

93M500 said:


> Your exactly right chazpat, a few years back I quit processed foods, animal products, salt and sugar---replaced with beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables. I'm after longevity, must have a strong n healthy heart.


I'm with you both. No diet fads. More whole plant food-based direction. "Healthy Keto" sounds nice but too much meat and eggs increase inflammation. I like my joints , and I don't mean the Cannibis-based ones. Also, you need some good carbs for the long rides, right? Standard American Diet is SAD for sure. Mid-50s, and of course I look and feel much, much younger if I do say so myself (denial?). Trying to age thoughtfully - and hopefully a bit slower!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Velobike said:


> There is luck involved, but part of it is realising when you're young that you can't treat your body like a consumable toy.
> 
> Avoid eating **, avoid drinking **, don't smoke and leave the amateur heroics to the future paralympians.
> 
> Importantly get outside and do something active regularly that gets you puffing. There's no need for training, or supplements for a healthy life.


I don't think any of these choices have to do with luck.

It's all about choices, I feel fortunate that I have made good choices since my youth, cuz I have perfect health and a perfect health history  

So I should be dead shortly ....


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Getting a few checkups is part of the smart choices. 

i certainly could improve the diet.


Just had a good friend work his whole life and retire at 65. Then drop after a little snow shovelling. Sad!

i have been skating stick and puck a few days a week. Most guys i meet during the day are 70 and older. A few are 85. 

they and i all know each day we see each other is a good day. Because a day is on the way when we wont.

Be healthy and happy everyone


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> I don't think any of these choices have to do with luck.
> 
> It's all about choices, I feel fortunate that I have made good choices since my youth, cuz I have perfect health and a perfect health history
> 
> So I should be dead shortly ....



I made horrible choices throughout my youth and beyond, horrible for my body anyway. You're not chained to them, the body has a remarkable capacity for healing itself. Carpe Diem!


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

zooman said:


> I'm with you both. No diet fads. More whole plant food-based direction. "Healthy Keto" sounds nice but too much meat and eggs increase inflammation. I like my joints , and I don't mean the Cannibis-based ones. Also, you need some good carbs for the long rides, right? Standard American Diet is SAD for sure. Mid-50s, and of course I look and feel much, much younger if I do say so myself (denial?). Trying to age thoughtfully - and hopefully a bit slower!


Hey, you know about the SAD also? I learned all that from this book, great book!!









The End of Heart Disease


Dr. Fuhrman offers a detailed nutritional plan to reverse heart disease, normalize your blood pressure and cholesterol, and protect against heart attacks.




shop.drfuhrman.com


----------



## \m/ Moshboy \m/ (Mar 30, 2005)

David Sinclair (Prof. of Genetics @ Harvard Medical) is 2 episodes into a YouTube series called "Lifespan". Focusing on how/why we age & what we can do to slow it down & even reverse it. I'll be rethinking my meat intake me thinks -:

Ep. 1 -: 




Ep. 2. -:


----------



## zooman (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah I've seen/read articles from Dr. Fuhrman and Dr. Sinclair. Fuhrman promotes plant-based nutrition, Sinclair leans towards supplements (metformin, resveratrol, nmn). I'm listening to both. NutritionFacts.org is plant-based site hosted by Dr. Michael Greger that I refer to alot. Though arguably mostly plant-biased, he links to alot of the scientific studies to at least support his claims. You have to read the study results as at times he'll throw out results pointing to health claims of meat and eggs. Personally I've got certain generational cancers in my genes that those studies show meat and eggs promote. Seeing my 90 year old dad dying from the effects of that cancer has profoundly impacted how I'm eating and exercising. I want to be able to ride for many years to come.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm old, fat, and out of shape. I'm working on rectifying the latter two.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Just skied in Tahoe for three days with my 22 year old daughter. I was a ski instructor and a junior racer when I was young, but she can now ski faster than my knees can handle. She pretty much waited for me at the bottom of each run. My boots are old (but comfy), my skin is wrinkling and my ski pants are faded....


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Never was good looking or strong, so I guess I should feel good about only losing 1 out of 3 haha

There are definitely disappointments with aging for me. I had a great head of hair until my early 40s. Oddly, it hasn't gotten terribly worse since then (I'm 59 now), but the thinning on top just really bums me out. I don't want to hear, "just shave it" -- I liked having frikking HAIR, and mine was beautiful. I'm short and not particularly good looking, so my hair was actually the physical feature I was most often complimented on and well... it's pretty much gone now.

I saw a decline in my athletic abilities/prowess right around 40. Though short and light, I was a pretty good baller (basketball, softball, flag football)... Now I pretty much suck at all of it. Can't throw a football more than probably 20 yards especially after a should separation (see below), and it definitely won't be a pretty dart like I used to be able to throw. I can barely shoot a basketball with any reliability from about 20 feet out.

Despite a pretty active lifestyle, I didn't have a broken bone in my whole life until about 10 years ago, when I separated my shoulder snow boarding. Last Summer, I broke my collarbone when I fell "mountain" biking... yeah, actually, I was riding on a trail, and my fall was completely a ridiculous fluke, certainly wasn't tackling any extreme terrain. 20 years ago, that fall likely wouldn't have even happened, and if it did... I would've popped up from it with scrapes on my hand and would've continued to have a great day cycling. Instead, with searing pain in my shoulder, I turned back and slowly cycled home, holding my left arm up against my body and feeling kind of defeated.

Almost a year later, I still have some pain in that shoulder. I assume it will come and go, some days better than others... but it's probably here with me for the rest of my life.

Aging does kind of suck, but all you can do it try to stay active, maybe not take quite so many risks as before. I've completely stopped skiing, because I don't want to blow out a knee or have some other injury that requires months of rehab. Cycling is at least a good way to keep active with (relatively) low injury risk, at least the way I ride now.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If you spend your time looking back, you'll miss out on where you are now.

The nice thing about living a full life is when it's time to step back or down from certain activities, you can be satisfied knowing that you got what you came for. 

I have really enjoyed getting to be older, truly a privilege


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Just skied in Tahoe for three days with my 22 year old daughter. I was a ski instructor and a junior racer when I was young, but she can now ski faster than my knees can handle. She pretty much waited for me at the bottom of each run. My boots are old (but comfy), my skin is wrinkling and my ski pants are faded....


"*The pun for old skiers never die they just go down hill* "

I live twenty minutes from Tahoe, I gave up skiing a few years ago to save my knees for biking and hiking. My brother gave up too late, destroyed his knee a few years ago, all cadaver parts now 

I'd like that being smart pays off


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> If you spend your time looking back, you'll miss out on where you are now.
> 
> The nice thing about living a full life is when it's time to step back or down from certain activities, you can be satisfied knowing that you got what you came for.
> 
> I have really enjoyed getting to be older, truly a privilege


Agreed.
I used to work with a guy who jokingly said, "If I'd known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself."
Part of remaining healthy & fit is the choices we make about how we take care of ourselves and part of it is luck -- genetics.
I feel lucky that I fell in love with a sport that made the choosing part easy.
Cycling.
So I guess I'm lucky with regard to both the choosing and the genetics.
So far.
Meanwhile...
...something's going to kill me.
I'd rather not know what that will be.
The worst luck of all may be to see death coming from a long way off.
Scares the hell of me, actually.
So I'll just keep riding my bike.
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> "*The pun for old skiers never die they just go down hill* "
> 
> I live twenty minutes from Tahoe, I gave up skiing a few years ago to save my knees for biking and hiking. My brother gave up too late, destroyed his knee a few years ago, all cadaver parts now
> 
> I'd like that being smart pays off


I've worked hard most my life as a builder, now I teach at a junior college and draw plans. I also played hard, took risks, and had a lot of fun. I know my body has a limited wear & tear warranty. I've skied hundreds of days in my life. My passion for skiing is not what it used to be. If I couldn't do it anymore, I'd look back and say " that was fun". Same could be said for any number of outdoor activities I've done. I'm still enjoying the ride, but tapering 🍺

As for the good looking part? I don't look in the mirror much. Plus I'm an awkward 6'7 so.. I'm an odd ball any way you look at it.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

93M500 said:


> Your exactly right chazpat, a few years back I quit processed foods, animal products, salt and sugar---replaced with beans, nuts, seeds, fruits and vegetables. I'm after longevity, must have a strong n healthy heart.


For me it was just the opposite. Cutting out most plant foods (containing oxalates, lectins, and other self-defense chemicals) really reduced my chronic pain from old injuries and overuse dramatically. My strength improved in the weight room, I got faster on my bike, and I feel like 20 years younger physically.

Animal sourced foods are 90+ percent of my diet, my body fat is below 15%, resting HR is around 58, and my chronic health issues (pre-diabetic, high BP, GERD, arthritic knees, overweight, big belly) have all gone the way of the dodo bird since making the change almost 4 years ago. Blood sugar is rock solid and I am very insulin sensitive (opposite of T2D).

And I never caught covid and have been sick only once in that time. Before that I was all about whole grains, fruits and vegetables, fiber, and all that other stuff recommended by mainstream medical practitioners. Irony is that their diet recommendations were making me sick AF.

Ignoring them was the best thing I ever did for my health. They don't heal anybody. They just keep giving more pills and surgeries and their patients constantly deteriorate. It doesn't have to be that way.

I guess we're all just built different.

Processed foods (anything in a box or a bag just about) are enemy #1 and you'll be hard pressed to get an MD or RD to tell you that.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> And I never caught covid and have been sick only once in that time. Before that I was all about whole grains, fruits and vegetables, fiber, and all that other stuff recommended by mainstream medical practitioners.....
> 
> ...Processed foods (anything in a box or a bag just about) are enemy #1 and you'll be hard pressed to get an MD or RD to tell you that.




Those 2 statements sort of contradict each other. 

I've had 2 MD's within the last few years tell me that avoiding processed foods is always good. You're right that we all need to do what we believe works best for us. I've been 100% plant based (fruits, grains, vegetables, fiber etc) for awhile now and feel fantastic.


----------

